# Culinary School & Becoming a Personal Chef



## littlegem (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi, I'm new to the boards...I'm 32 and getting ready to abandon my career as an Art Director (I work for a company that builds websites) for a career as a Personal Chef. For the last ten years I've been contemplating attending culinary school, and I've finally decided that it's the right move. I live outside Philadelphia and although relocating is not out of the question, I'd prefer to stay where I am. I'm looking into the Restaurant School in Philly (aka Walnut Hill College). Does anyone have any opinions on that school, or any others in the area? (I'm a bit too far to commute to NYC, unfortunately...).

Thanks,
Littlegem


----------



## mage (Mar 21, 2003)

I have heard many good things about the RS of Phil. I was about to attend before I moved to NY so the things I heard came from research. I have also worked with a few people that attended that showed great promise (they had no practical experience outside of work study yet they knew their way around the kitchen and had an awsome work ethic that they claimed was stressed at the school)


----------



## littlegem (Apr 10, 2003)

Thanks Mage - I also have very little practical experience. so your comments about the RS grads are encouraging!


----------

